# Meeresangeln in Schottland - Edinburgh



## derporto (28. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich bin Anfang November für einige Tage für eine Messe in Edinburgh. 

Mein Plan ist ein bisschen Tackle mitzunehmen für die Abendstunden bzw. einen freien Tag, den ich haben werde.

Fischen würde ich gern von Land, also in der Brandung oder im Hafenbereich. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Fischerei da oben? Mit welchen Arten kann ich rechnen, wer kennt gute Stellen in der Gegend um Edinburgh, welche Köder sind angebracht?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Endstille (3. September 2014)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Schottland - Edinburgh*

Ich fahre am 7.9. nach Schottland, im Reisegepäck aufm Moped ebenfalls eine Telerute und paar Kunstköder. "Der Plan" ist dort während meiner Rundreise an der Küste oder auch mal an einem Loch zu angeln. Daher kann ich dir (noch) nicht weiterhelfen. Falls jemand Infos hat wäre ich auch sehr dankbar. Ggf. kann ich dir nach meiner Reise etwas über das Küstenangeln berichten...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. September 2014)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Schottland - Edinburgh*

fuers Brandungsangeln  Seeringelwuermer, Tintenfisch und marelenfetzten und Wattwuermer und Peeler Crabs.

alle im naechsten Angelladen erwerblich.

Nachts is best.

Brandungsrute mi 150-210g Krallenblei. Billiges Geschirr kannst fuer ca GBp 50  or weniger erwerben, pennelrig oder 2-3 Haken PAternoster

schau mal hier 
http://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/activities/fishing/?gclid=CMHIvZWJxcACFUjHtAodtW0ASg


----------



## derporto (4. September 2014)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Schottland - Edinburgh*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> fuers Brandungsangeln  Seeringelwuermer, Tintenfisch und marelenfetzten und Wattwuermer und Peeler Crabs.
> 
> alle im naechsten Angelladen erwerblich.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir für die Info!

Geplant ist dass ich meine Brandungsrute mitnehme sowie meine leichte Pilkrute. 

Im Winter dürfte hier Dorsch, Pollack, Köhler und diverse Plattfische zu holen sein.

Ich bin mir nur noch unschlüssig wo es mich in der wenigen freien Angelzeit hinziehen sollte...Auf die Klippen dürfte im November recht gefährlich sein, wenn auch reizvoll. Ich denke es wird Strand oder Hafen. Strand habe ich mir hier den von Portobello, östlich von Edinburgh ausgeguckt. Evtl. versuche ich es auch direkt im Hafen von Edinburgh.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mehr als gespannt!

Und danke auch nochmal für den Link.

Wenn jemand noch konkrete Tipps für die Region um Edinburgh hat bin ich natürlich weiterhin dankbar!

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. September 2014)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Schottland - Edinburgh*

Ich angel mehr an der suedkueste englands.
Kenne mich in der gegend nicht so gut aus.
does chsollte jedenfalls dort sein


----------



## Endstille (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Schottland - Edinburgh*

Hi,

bin wieder zurück aus Schottland. Leider kam ich in meiner Zeit dort nicht zum Angeln. Kann daher leider keine Tipps abgeben. Hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung dort auch mal Angeln zu können, wurde aber leider nix...

Trotzdem viel Spaß und Petri Heil in Schottland!


----------

